# Happy Birthday christiana, CDM



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 3, 2009)

2 are celebrating their birthday on 06-03-2009:

-christiana (born in 1931, Age: 78)
-CDM (born in 1977, Age: 32)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Idelette (Jun 3, 2009)

*Happy Birthday Guys!!!!!!!*


----------



## Berean (Jun 3, 2009)

*Happy Birthday to both of you!*


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Knoxienne (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Nancy and CDM!!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Two Ewes!!


----------



## christiana (Jun 3, 2009)

I've always loved celebrating my birthday and this is my 78th so I've had great celebrations and so much to be thankful for! God is so very good and I thank Him for always providing for my every need and for my health allowing me to walk a mile daily and to drive 15 miles to church 3 times weekly! So many blessings but most of all I thank Him that I came to know the doctrines of grace more than 7 years ago and for the peace and contentment that knowing of His sovereignty brings to my heart!
Blessings to all on PB and many thanks for your birthday greetings!
Big plans for this day! I will meet with many from my church class for Chinese lunch, spend the afternoon with my teacher visiting and go to church tonight! God is good!


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## py3ak (Jun 3, 2009)

christiana said:


> I've always loved celebrating my birthday and this is my 78th so I've had great celebrations and so much to be thankful for! God is so very good and I thank Him for always providing for my every need and for my health allowing me to walk a mile daily and to drive 15 miles to church 3 times weekly! So many blessings but most of all I thank Him that I came to know the doctrines of grace more than 7 years ago and for the peace and contentment that knowing of His sovereignty brings to my heart!
> Blessings to all on PB and many thanks for your birthday greetings!
> Big plans for this day! I will meet with many from my church class for Chinese lunch, spend the afternoon with my teacher visiting and go to church tonight! God is good!



May your day be filled with blessings! Your cheerful zeal for God's word is an encouraging example.


----------



## nicnap (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday, guys! Hope you both have a wonderful day.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## christiana (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow, this was such a great day! Eight friends and chinese food for lunch out!
I really did have a great day and even the sermon tonight was exceptionally great from Daniel.
Thanks to all for the birthday greetings! I'm so thankful for each year!


----------



## historyb (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Grace Alone (Jun 3, 2009)

christiana said:


> Wow, this was such a great day! Eight friends and chinese food for lunch out!
> I really did have a great day and even the sermon tonight was exceptionally great from Daniel.
> Thanks to all for the birthday greetings! I'm so thankful for each year!



Nancy, you are delightful and such an encouragement to me! I am glad you have had a nice day! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Theognome (Jun 3, 2009)

It's happy birthday time!!!!!

Theognome


----------



## Augusta (Jun 4, 2009)

_Happy birthday to you both!!_




> Nancy, you are delightful and such an encouragement to me! I am glad you have had a nice day! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Happy Birthday!*

To Nancy and CDM (so sorry it's a tad late...)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m44z-223UYE]YouTube - Happy Birthday[/ame]

(Nancy, there's a bit of _a Texas lilt_ to this...  )

Love in Christ,

Margaret

(*I thank the Lord for you,* for everyone here...!)


----------



## CNJ (Jun 4, 2009)

Nancy,

I am late also. Thanks for sharing about your birthday. May the Lord grant you health and blessing this next year.

Gals--thanks for the graphics also which were easy to copy but not so easy to post here.


----------



## Hadassah (Jun 4, 2009)

Happy birthday to the both of you, Christiana and CDM. I hope you have a wonderfull day with family and friends


----------

